# Guinness 2010



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2010)

Congratulations to Ron! I stumbled upon the _"Guinness World Records *2010*"_ book and looked for Rubik's Cube records. According to Guinness, Ron still holds the Rubik's Cube world record with his 9.55 solve from 2007. It's even mentioned twice in the book. There should be a record list listing the most outdated records in that book...


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Muesli (Feb 18, 2010)

I noticed that too when I saw the book. I was mildly annoyed.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 18, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Congratulations to Ron! I stumbled upon the _"Guinness World Records *2010*"_ book and looked for Rubik's Cube records. According to Guinness, Ron still holds the Rubik's Cube world record with his 9.55 solve from 2007. It's even mentioned twice in the book. There should be a record list listing the most outdated records in that book...



I have the same book and saw that too. I even told Ron that he has a GWR! 

Btw, after all these years it's not that surprising anymore. 

Options:

1. They want to list it as the longest ever outdated record as you mentioned.

2. They hate Erik and they wait untill someone breaks his 7.08 to post the new WR.

3. Yes, they are that stupid and they couldn't care less.

I'm going to go with 3.


----------



## Escher (Feb 18, 2010)

They should keep to making stout. Yum.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 18, 2010)

Perhaps a Guinness representative must physically witness the record? Maybe it is not outdated if that is the case. But I doubt that -- they should be able to mention the WCA as their source.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> 1. They want to list it as the longest ever outdated record as you mentioned.


Not quite what I meant. Surely not only their cubing records are outdated. I'd like to know what other things they're really bad at, and where they're worst.



Olivér Perge said:


> 2. They hate Erik and they wait untill someone breaks his 7.08 to post the new WR.


They must hate Edouard and Yu then, too.


----------



## Tomk (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh, well fone Ronnie! I'm pleased for you.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I saw this last month. I was sort of annoyed >_>


----------



## Novriil (Feb 18, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > 1. They want to list it as the longest ever outdated record as you mentioned.
> ...


They hate many people:


Spoiler



Erik Akkersdijk
Harris Chan
Piti Pichedpan
Tomasz Zolnowski
Mats Valk
Kittikorn Tangsucharitthum
Feliks Zemdegs
Edouard Chambon
Rowe Hessler
Yu Nakajima
Durben Joun Virtucio
Syuhei Omura
Milán Baticz
Dan Cohen
Joey Gouly
Lucas Garron
Yumu Tabuchi
Adam Polkowski
Breandan Vallance
Filippo Brancaleoni
Kanneti Sae Han
Michal Robaczyk
Phil Thomas
Alejandro Aguado Barahona
Piotr Alexandrowicz


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 18, 2010)

Novriil said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



Stefan meant they left out Edouard and Yu. They held the WR between Ron and Erik.


----------



## Kian (Feb 18, 2010)

Escher said:


> They should keep to making stout. Yum.



Sure, if you like to feel like you're drinking an ashtray...


----------



## Escher (Feb 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > They should keep to making stout. Yum.
> ...



There is something wrong with you 

EDIT: It's actually understandable since your Guinness will be shipped over to the US... Even Guinness shipped over here isn't that great. Guinness straight from the brewery in Dublin is heaven however.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 18, 2010)

its kinda funny because fazs average was 9.21 which is faster


----------



## Kian (Feb 18, 2010)

Escher said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Funny you say that...because the only Guinness I've ever had was at the St. James Gate Brewery in Dublin last year.


----------



## Escher (Feb 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> Funny you say that...because the only Guinness I've ever had was at the St. James Gate Brewery in Dublin last year.



Well there's your problem: it's an acquired taste


----------



## xbrandationx (Feb 18, 2010)

well in order for it to be and official guinness world record, a guinness official has to be present during the solve. right?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 18, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> well in order for it to be and official guinness world record, a guinness official has to be present during the solve. right?



I doubt that. I don't think there was a Guinnes official at Ron's 9.55 WR.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 18, 2010)

xbrandationx said:


> well in order for it to be and official guinness world record, a guinness official has to be present during the solve. right?



Pretty sure there wasn't one for Ron's solve.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 18, 2010)

BLD Guinness World Record 35.66s by Haiyan Zhuang : 
Former record was set by Danyang Chen with 41.16s.
Video: http://www.56.com/u23/v_NDkxMzM3NTY.html
Regulation: 
1. A new Rubik's Cube
2. Scrambled for 40 moves.
3. At most 10 Minutes' observation time before starting.
He just broke it 1-2 months ago, if I remembered correctly. I don't know why there was no news on the Guinness' official site, but I'm sure it is the new BLD Guinness World Record. (The Channel CCTV3 corporates with Guinness every year in order to bring convenience for people in China breaking and setting Guinness Record) The Guinness representative was Marco Frigatti.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2010)

r_517 said:


> BLD Guinness World Record 35.66s by Haiyan Zhuang :
> Former record was set by Danyang Chen with 41.16s.
> Video: http://www.56.com/u23/v_NDkxMzM3NTY.html
> Regulation:
> ...



Wow, according to their rules, that was a TERRIBLE solve for him. He can do sub-20 on a good solve. And probably with near 100% accuracy, considering all the time he would have to memorize.

(Note the 10 minutes observation time before starting.)

I guess the "new Rubik's Cube" thing probably makes it a lot tougher, though. What a stupid rule.

It seems that their rules are stacked to favor Haiyan over Ville, since Ville seems to be faster than Haiyan at memorization, but slightly slower at execution.


----------



## blah (Feb 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> *1. A new Rubik's Cube*


(message too short)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2010)

blah said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *1. A new Rubik's Cube*
> ...



Sorry, blah, I edited that in probably after you read my message, but before you responded. Yeah, that's why it was so slow.

I would need all 10 minutes memorizing with their rules, since I wouldn't be able to handle the color scheme. I could probably do it; it would just be terribly hard to memorize.

I still say Lucas should try for this record. He could speedBLD it and get sub-15, probably.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> that was a TERRIBLE solve for him.



Yes it was 

actually there was a short interview: the announcer asked him, "Why did you hesitate for a while when you finish your solve?" Haiyan said, "Just to give the challengers afterwards a little chance."


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > that was a TERRIBLE solve for him.
> ...



Aha. That explains it. Haiyan doesn't give Ville enough credit, though - he would have to have a really great solve to leave Ville without a chance - it would have to be sub-15, anyway. (And only that bad because of the "new Rubik's cube" thing.)


----------



## Hiero (Feb 18, 2010)

The application for a record has to be submitted through Guiness with a lot of documentation, videos, witness statements, etc.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 18, 2010)

that cube doesn't look anything like a storebought. First off, its white. 2nd, the gaps where the edges/corners/centers meet looks way too big to be a storebought. It reminds me of how one of the new type As look. There's also no logo on the white face. This seriously changes the game to where someone can use an FII or some other packaged cube right out of the box to solve.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 18, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> that cube doesn't look anything like a storebought. First off, its white. 2nd, the gaps where the edges/corners/centers meet looks way too big to be a storebought. It reminds me of how one of the new type As look. There's also no logo on the white face. This seriously changes the game to where someone can use an FII or some other packaged cube right out of the box to solve.



i think "A new Rubik's cube" just means a 3*3 cube with new stickers to prevent challengers cheating. shouldn't be anything other than that


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 19, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i think "A new Rubik's cube" just means a 3*3 cube with new stickers to prevent challengers cheating. shouldn't be anything other than that



When Joey appeared on a Guinness World Records TV program here the UK following those same rules he had to use a brand-new Rubik's store-bought that was terrible to turn.

Those rules could be improved massively with a little involvement from the cubing community. I wonder why that hasn't happened?


----------



## r_517 (Feb 19, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > i think "A new Rubik's cube" just means a 3*3 cube with new stickers to prevent challengers cheating. shouldn't be anything other than that
> ...



they r just curious about how to earn more money:fp


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 19, 2010)

r_517 said:


> they r just curious about how to earn more money:fp



Who is curious about how to earn more money? Rubik's? Guinness? And how is more money to be earned? By Guinness purchasing a single Rubik's cube? Please explain what you mean. :confused:


----------



## r_517 (Feb 19, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > they r just curious about how to earn more money:fp
> ...



in China if one wants to set/break a record he has to pay a large amount of money to Guinness
As to Guinness, as if they received money, it's much easier to prepare for other things. Rules? Who cares:confused: After all the rule is set when a record is first set by someone. then others can only break it, not change the rule

on the other hand, if they change one rule, then should the old records be admitted? they have to consider about them so the better way is just to earn money, and keep in statu quo:confused:
just my own opinion


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 19, 2010)

r_517 said:


> in China if one wants to set/break a record he has to pay a large amount of money to Guinness



Ah, I see.

I'm sure that the WCA can influence the rules - if they change, say to use any cube that has been inspected for suitability, then old records will still stand.


----------



## HenryJade (Feb 20, 2010)

even ron is the one who in the book and not erik , we need to happy for that thing!  peace!


----------



## Bryan (Feb 20, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > they r just curious about how to earn more money:fp
> ...



They get more money by not spending time trying to make things perfect, but good enough for the general public.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 20, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



oh.. My bad :/


----------

